
Ask HN: Would you trust / work for a company funded entirely through tokens? - RichardHendrick
(Using a burner account for anonymity).<p>I&#x27;m about to become a third time founder (one success, and one failure), and I&#x27;ve been exploring how to fund the next project.<p>From my perspective, running a token sale seems incredibly attractive (the hassles associated with traditional fundraising are well known.)<p>However, I&#x27;m concerned about reputation - raising from GV or Sequoia brings with it a certain amount of credibility, while many ICO &#x2F; token sales are total frauds.<p>So, I&#x27;m asking - would YOU personally trust, or work for, a company founded entirely through token sales? Would this be a red flag to you, or would you not care?
======
znpy
It really depends on the kind of position, what are you trying to build and
how.

That being said, as long as you pay real money (and not some scammy
token/cryptocurrency I can't really spend) then I can't see why I should not
consider applying for a position at your company.

